# First machine advice



## Stu101 (Sep 18, 2021)

Afternoon all,

I am currently looking to buy my first coffee machine and grinder - I am pretty green only just started researching the last day or two and would appreciate some input.

I typically drink black Americano the misses is a latte girl - we probably do between 4-6 cups a day between us and have a budget of around £500 so am probably looking at the used market.

I see Gaggia Classic mentioned regularly and from what I understand pre 2015 is better. There are a few of the older pre 2009 in the classifieds which i am considering but open to suggestions. Seems to be a few mods needed to the machine to get it functioning at its best which i am open too.

In terms of grinder am I best of going electric or manual and again any suggestions on models etc will be appreciated.

Very hard water area where I am so presuming bottled water will be best.

Thanks for any input.

Stuart


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Stu101 Welcome to the forum, classifieds is the best place to start with that sort of budget and a hand grinder can do the job, although many are not suitable for espresso. The 1Zpresso JX , or JX pro and better are fine for espresso. Sigma Coffee one of sponsors sells those, if you can't find a used one.


----------



## Stu101 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks Dave I'll keep my eye out on one of the mentioned grinders and hopefully be making some great coffee soon.


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

@Stu101I began without enough research, naively buying a new Gaggia Classic Pro and thinking that would be my entry to to real (non pressurised basket) espresso. A lot of learning under the bridge, and doubtless more to come, but I think that 9-bar OPV is a good, maybe essential, mod - a sinple tweak on older models or replacement spring on newer models. A slimmer drip tray and a bottomless portafilter have been invaluable, as has a fiver's worth of 0.1g or 0.01g mini digital scale.

But grinder? I hummed and ahhed about the JX / JX-Pro / J-max and ended up waiting for a J-max, new from Sigma at a decent price, and glad I did. Yes, you need a firm grip on the broad body, being careful not to knock off the catch cup. No problem. It took me a while to dial in my first bean and first real espressos, but that's because I kept heading off in all the wrong directions especially on dose. Now, towards the end of my first 500g of chosen medium roast bean, I can reliably make doubles and even singles, but already I'm tweaking the grind in one or two step increments. On that basis alone I'm think the J-max's finer steps were worth having (unless the burrs taper together differently). Very convenient to adjust and use. For me it grinds 9g in 15-20s, 16g in 25-35s depending on how briskly I get it going. If it feeds too fast and the handle gets stiff to turn, leaning the grinder over about 30° from vertical slows the feed rate, makes it easier to grind smoothly and quickly, finishing virtually as fast and with the same consistent grind. As per all 1zpresso grinders, the 1/4" hex drive shaft fits any battery screwdriver/drill, but for simplicity I'm just using the handle and enjoying putting in the effort


----------

